# Sandwich Guildhall CP, anyone used it?



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

I want to visit an elderly relative in Ash and this looks like a good overnighter for tomorrow night (27th-28th). 

Boff posted it a year ago and mentioned yob mating rituals, (these I don't mind, other attentions might concern me), has anyone used it?

Thanks


----------



## 89210 (May 16, 2005)

Hi, never used it myself.
But if you're worried about security at-all why not use the Canterbury Aire
at the dover road park-and-ride? £2 all-night.
It's about the same distance from Ash.


regards...nige


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

Not a bad idea, I don't know where it is but I know it's been mentioned and will do a search.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

New Dover Road, Canterbury, John very good on the park and ride £2 you can get water and empty grey water, also go as many times as you like into Canterbury on the bus with your parking ticket. Pub there as well that does meals.


Jacquie


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

Thanks everyone, actually I left too late and reversed the itinerary to see the ex wife first and then do Canterbury so I wasn't able to try the overnight stop. One day.


----------

